# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ Mua >  ATC HSK 40 Weiss Spindle Motor

## terminaterx300

Sau một thời gian dài tìm kiếm và tích tụ đủ lúa thì ước mơ bấy lâu nay của em đã thành sự thật  :Cool: 
Không cần phải nói nhiều  :Embarrassment: 
It's SHOWTIME  :Wink: 






Và em xin tạm dừng cuộc đua kỳ thú này tại đây để hồi máu  :Smile:

----------

anhcos, Gamo, hung1706, Huudong, Nam CNC, nhatson, writewin

----------


## Nam CNC

Thiếu điều muống chửi văng miểng , cái lô colombo đâu , gấn 2 tháng mà chưa về nữa , mai chở con Ibag qua gán nợ đi. Ông liệu hồn với tui đó chứ mà khoe hàng khủng với không khủng , mua về mà biết xài không bày đặt hehehe.



thôi tui nhường ông cái chức sờ pín đó , tui chuyển qua sờ ti đi admin.

----------


## zentic

nhìn nó em thấy giống bom hạt nhơn quá a ơi, chạy thôi

----------


## terminaterx300

> Thiếu điều muống chửi văng miểng , cái lô colombo đâu , gấn 2 tháng mà chưa về nữa , mai chở con Ibag qua gán nợ đi. Ông liệu hồn với tui đó chứ mà khoe hàng khủng với không khủng , mua về mà biết xài không bày đặt hehehe.
> 
> 
> 
> thôi tui nhường ông cái chức sờ pín đó , tui chuyển qua sờ ti đi admin.


mềnh cũng đang rầu đây chứ sung sướng éo gì .....................  :Frown:

----------


## Gamo

Có con ibag thì nhường tau con Precise nhé  :Cool:

----------


## hung1706

Hehe các cụ gán nợ, đòi quà nhau kinh thế... :Big Grin: . Nhìn ham hố thật nhưng mà thôi em về chơi với đàn lợn nhà em hehe

----------


## thuhanoi

Mấy thằng tây viết chữ xấu tệ  :Big Grin: 

Mà nó đến 25KW hay 2,5KW vậy bác

----------


## Nam CNC

10.5N.m mà anh , 22500rpm thì lấy đâu ra con 2.5kw đạt được , chết tiền với biến tần

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## terminaterx300

> 10.5N.m mà anh , 22500rpm thì lấy đâu ra con 2.5kw đạt được , chết tiền với biến tần


fi có 150 dài tầm 600 mà sao nó lên cao vãi lolz 

tra datasheet thì đúng tầm đó  :Confused:

----------


## elenercom

Nếu ở tốc độ 22500rpm mà torque đạt 10.6Nm thì công suất sẽ là: 22500 x 10.6 x 2 x Pi / 60= 24,97 kW.
Vãi linh hồn.

----------


## inhainha

Gắn vô máy gì mà phải mua con khủng này vậy bác chủ thớt?

----------


## terminaterx300

> Gắn vô máy gì mà phải mua con khủng này vậy bác chủ thớt?


chuẩn bị chiến 1 con máy lớn chuyên chạy hai sờ pít đú với MTA same same với con Makino V56  :Cool:

----------


## hitoshi88

con này giá bao nhiêu đấy bác

----------


## Nam CNC

hàng khủng cấm hỏi giá , chắc chẳng ai báo giá cho bác 1 cái bom hạt nhân bao nhiêu xèng hehehe.


Hàng mới giá chắc cũng mua được 1 con máy phay cnc mini 3 trục hoàn chỉnh mới keng của taiwan luôn đó, trên 20K USD không cu mập ?

----------


## terminaterx300

> con này giá bao nhiêu đấy bác





> hàng khủng cấm hỏi giá , chắc chẳng ai báo giá cho bác 1 cái bom hạt nhân bao nhiêu xèng hehehe.
> 
> 
> Hàng mới giá chắc cũng mua được 1 con máy phay cnc mini 3 trục hoàn chỉnh mới keng của taiwan luôn đó, trên 20K USD không cu mập ?


cũng kha khá đạn từ tiền mua lẫn tiền ship  :Cool: 

cbi tiền mua BT nữa cũng vỡ a lô  :Mad:

----------


## Huudong

Kinh khủng. thật là kinh khủnh khiếp.

----------


## inhainha

Cái biến tần này có xứng để sánh duyên với anh chàng đẹp trai cu bự ở trên không nhỉ?  :Big Grin: 

Em này tần số rên rỉ chỉ ở mức 400Hz thôi

----------

